# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΤΑ ΧΩ ΚΆΝΕΙ ΣΚΑΤΆ

## vodka

(συγνώμη για τον τίτλο, θεωρώ ότι με εκφράζει :Ρ).

Ξεκίνησα να πίνω πού και πού όταν ένιωθα πολύ χάλια. Βρήκα ότι το αλκοόλ με κάνει να νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Έπινα ένα ποτήρι τζιν ή βοτκες και εκεί τελείωνε το θέμα μετά έπεφτα και κοιμόμουν σαν πουλάκι. Αργότερα βρήκα μια δουλειά που δεν μπορούσα να την κάνω και επειδή ντρεπόμουν πριν πάω, έπινα ένα ποτήρι τζιν για να παίρνω θάρρος. Πριν 1,5χρόνο μετά από μια απόρριψη ενός που ήθελα πολύ (κακό χρόνο να χει και κατάρα που τον γνώρισα) ξεκίνησα να πίνω μπουκάλες βότκες το βράδυ που σχολουσα, και το πρωί επειδή ήμουν κουρούμπελο με απίστευτο πονοκέφαλο έπαιρνα από το περίπτερο ατομικό μπουκάλακι Φιλανδία για να μπορώ να δουλέψω. Επειδή αυτός που έρωτευτηκα είναι στην ίδια δουλειά μαζί μου έπινα εκεί για να μην τον σκέφτομαι, το βράδυ ξανά έπινα για να μην τον σκέφτομαι, με αυτά και με εκείνα πήγαινα κουρούμπελο στη δουλειά δεν άντεχα πλέον να δουλέψω και παραιτήθηκα. 
Το καλοκαίρι που παραιτήθηκα χάλασα όλα μου τα λεφτά μισθούς, άδειες, επιδόματα μιλάμε για πάνω από 1.000 περίπου σε 2 μήνες σε ρούμι με κόκα κόλλα, βοτκες με λεμονάδα, ντάκιουρι, μοχιτο μέχρι και το campari σκέτο ήπια. Επίσης έχω ξεφτιλίσει το μεταξά. Το αγοράζα επειδή μου φαινόταν πιο φτηνό. Από το πρωί έως το βράδυ ήμουν πιωμένη, όχι τύφλα αλλά... Αλλά. Για ένα διάστημα μετά το καλοκαίρι σταμάτησα να πίνω όχι για άλλο λόγο αλλά επειδή δεν είχα λεφτά. 
Όταν ξεκίνησε το ρευστό πάλι (από τον Δεκέμβρη και μετά) άρχισα να αγοράζω κάνα ουζάκι έτσι επειδή είναι πιο δυνατό από τα υπόλοιπα ποτά. Ε, έλεγα, με αυτό ένα ποτήρι θέλω άρα ξοδεύω λιγότερα χρήματα, νιώθω πιο ωραία πιο γρήγορα. 
Η μεγάλη μαλάκια μου τώρα είναι που ανοίγω το ρημάδι το στόμα μου και έτσι ξέρουν όλοι στη δουλειά μου ότι πίνω. Γνώρισα μία εκεί ίδια με εμένα. Με βγάζει έξω όταν σχολάμε και πίνουμε μπύρες με σαμπουκες (τα μισά μας τα κερνουν τα ίδια τα μαγαζιά χοχο). Δεν χρειάζομαι πολύ ποσότητα πλέον για να γίνω κουδούνι αλλά εγώ ποτέ δεν έπινα μπύρες και ειδικά έξω. Ώσπου μετά από μια τέτοια έξοδο έχω καταλήξει να κάθομαι έξω από μια βιτρίνα προσπαθώντας να γυρίσω σπίτι μου, τελικά να κατουρηθω πάνω μου αλλά πολύ κατουρημα. Ο απόλυτος εξευτελισμός. Έκλαιγα για αυτό το περιστατικό και πάλι έπινα. 
Στο σούπερ μάρκετ με ξέρουν ως η κοπέλα που αγοράζει ούζο. Γιατί πηγαίνω και αγοράζω μόνο αυτό, οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες με αφήνουν να περάσω που έχω ένα πράγμα οπότε με έχουν προσέξει οι ταμιες γι αυτό και τις προάλλες μου έδινε μία και συμβουλή να μη πίνω ούζο γιατί χτυπάει λέει το συκώτι. Χάχα. 

Η κατάντια μου έχει φτάσει τώρα να πίνω πάλι στη δουλειά το χείροτερο όμως δεν είναι αυτό. Είναι ότι τα ποτά που πίνω εκεί τα κλέβω. Όλο λέω να το σταματήσω και όλο παρασύρομαι. Αν το καταλαβουν θα ξέρουν όλοι ότι το κάνω εγώ επειδή όλοι ξέρουν ότι εγώ πίνω. Τι θα κ κάνω; 

Επιπλέον νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κόψω με αυτή που τα πίνουμε παρέα γιατί τις προάλλες με κάλεσε σπίτι της, έφερε έναν γνωστό της και πηδηχτηκ@ν για να μας δώσει κάτι. Του έλεγε στο τηλ έλα και έλα να γνωρίσεις και την.... (εμένα)... Μετά αυτός ρίχτηκε σε εμένα και έτσι όπως ήμουν κουρούμπελο δεν είπα όχι και το κάναμε μπροστά της. Αυτή αυτό ήθελε όμως αφού δεν έφευγε και αφού επίτηδες τον έφερε.. Νιώθω πολύ σκατά για αυτό γιατί τώρα αυτή θα με θεωρεί ******* που τον πήρα στο σπίτι της πρώτη φορά που πήγα. Μπροστά της κιόλας. Όχι ότι αυτή είναι καλύτερη βέβαια αλλά, αλλά... 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δουλευουμε μαζί. Αυτή μιλάει πολύ σαν εμένα. Φοβάμαι μην τα πει όλα σε όλους ή μην τα πω και εγώ όλα σε όλους. 
Σήμερα ήπια πάλι λίγο μεταξά, λίγη βότκα, λίγο ουίσκι δεν ξέρω πλέον την ακούω μεν αλλά αντέχω να πιω πολύ δε. Οπότε είμαι πλέον αλκοολική και στεναχωριέμαι που έχω ξεφύγει και τα έχω κάνει όλα σκατά. Πώς θα γλυτώσω; πως να διορθώσω το θέμα στη δουλειά; 

Έχει αλλάξει ο χαρακτήρας μου. Κάνω πράγματα που δεν θα έκανα ποτέ. Όταν είμαι νηφάλια γελάω πολύ αλλά πλέον είμαι μόνιμα εκνευρισμένη, μονίμως βαριέμαι, μονίμως τους μισώ όλους, το άι κιου μου έχει πέσει 96% και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι πιω ένα ούζο για να γίνουν όλα πιο όμορφα. Νιώθω τόσο όμορφα όταν πίνω. Όλα είναι τόσο πιο ωραία! Γιατί να μην κρατούσε αυτό το συναίσθημα για πάντα...! 
Τώρα δουλεύω το πρωί. Σκέφτομαι πως θα πάω στη δουλειά και πως θα διορθώσω το θέμα εκεί. Νιώθω μεγάλη ντροπή. Έχω δώσει δικαιώματα παντού και αυτό μου Χαλάει την αυτοπεποίθηση. Τους κοιτάζω όλους και ντρέπομαι για αυτά που κάνω και αυτό φαίνεται, οπότε θα χάσω και τις γνωριμίες μου δεν θα με συμπαθεί κανείς. Με πονάει πάρα πολύ το ότι είμαι τόσο μεγάλη ηλίθια που τα λέω όλα παντού μα πόσο μεγάλη ηλίθια πια.

----------


## Remedy

Ο λογος που τα χεις κανει σκατα, δεν ειναι οτι " τα λες".
Ειναι το ιδιο το αλκοολ. Ο εθισμος δηλαδη. Οι εθισμοι που φτάνουν στο σημειο να γινονται στην δουλεια, παντου, φαινονται. Δεν χρειαζεται να πεις κατι.
Ουτε εχει καποια σημασια το ονομα του ποτου που παραθετεις τοσο αναλυτικά. 
Ειτε μπυρα ειτε βοτκα, ο εθισμενος θα πιει την απαιτουμενη ποσοτητα για να καλυψει το ζητουμενο του εθισμου του.

Αν το παρεις αποφαση, υπαρχουν τροποι να κοψεις.
Αν δεν το παρεις, δεν υπαρχουν.
ΛΙΓΟ ποτο , δε γινεται σε τετοιους εθισμούς. Ειναι " παρηγορια στον αρρωστο μεχρι να βγει η ψυχη του" Η το κοβεις η συνεχιζεις ετσι.
"Λογοι" παντα θα υπαρχουν για να πεσεις στον εθισμο. Κανεις δεν τα βρηκε ολα στρωμενα στην ζωη του. 
Το θεμα είναι να τα διαχειριζεσαι με αλλους τροπους, οχι να μην τυχαινουν οι στραβες.
Κι αλλοι χωρισαν απο δυσκολη σχεση κι εσυ μπορει να ξαναχωρισεις.

----------


## elis

Κατι λαθοσ γινεται μεσα στο κεφαλι σου σε σχεση με τισ φιλιεσ τουσ γκομενουσ κλπ

----------


## oeo

Σκεψου οτι θα σαπισουν τα δοντια σου,θα χαλασει το συκωτι σου,θα παχυνεις.

Εχεις φαει κολλημα,πρεπει να αντικαταστησεις το ποτο με κατι αλλο.Βαλε στοχο τη γυμναστικη,ειτε πηγαινε κανε γιογκα,ειτε τρεξιμο σε καποιο σταδιο.

Ξεκινα κατι.Πες Δευτερα 8 το βραδυ θα παω για περπατημα,Τριτη παλι 8 το βραδυ το ιδιο,απο Τεταρτη θ αρχισω χαλαρο τζοκινκ κτλ.Βαλε προγραμμα και στοχο.Να πηγαινεις το πρωι στη δουλεια και να σκεφτεσαι ''ωραια σημερα στις 8 το βραδυ θα παω να τρεξω''.


Μολις αρχισεις να περιποιεισαι το σωμα σου και να αποκτας φυσικη κατασταση αν ξαναπιεις σταγονα σφυρα μου.Πρωτον γιατι θα εχεις βρει αλλη ασχολια δευτερον επειδη θα παιδευεσαι να φτιαξεις το σωμα σου δε θα θες ολο αυτον τον κοπο να τον χαλας με το ποτο.Το στομα σου θα το απωθει απο μονο του.

----------


## nikos2

περαστικα σου, να ξερεις οτι οι ανθρωποι που πινουν αλκοολ οι αλοολικοι δηλαδη, εχουν ψυχολογικο προβλημα και ως τετοιοι αντιμετωπιζονται. απο τους ειδικους.
η απορριψη κτλ ειναι απλα μια αφορμη οχι ομως το αιτιο. προτεινω να πας σε καποιον ειδικο. υπαρχουν ομαδες ανθρωπων με παρομοια προβληματα που κανουν ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια συζητοντας κτλ υπο την εποπτεια καποιου ψυχολογου με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.χιλιαδες ανθρωποι εχουν γλυτωσει απο το αλκοολ για αυτο
σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και πανω απο ολα ορεξη και πεισμα για κατι καλυτερο!

----------


## samantha26

> περαστικα σου, να ξερεις οτι οι ανθρωποι που πινουν αλκοολ οι αλοολικοι δηλαδη, εχουν ψυχολογικο προβλημα και ως τετοιοι αντιμετωπιζονται. απο τους ειδικους.
> η απορριψη κτλ ειναι απλα μια αφορμη οχι ομως το αιτιο. προτεινω να πας σε καποιον ειδικο. υπαρχουν ομαδες ανθρωπων με παρομοια προβληματα που κανουν ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια συζητοντας κτλ υπο την εποπτεια καποιου ψυχολογου με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.χιλιαδες ανθρωποι εχουν γλυτωσει απο το αλκοολ για αυτο
> σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και πανω απο ολα ορεξη και πεισμα για κατι καλυτερο!


Συμφωνώ απολυτα, εφόσον έχεις αντιληφθεί το τι συμβαίνει και θες να το αλλάξεις τότε η αρχή έχει γίνει ! Μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις και όπως είπαν πιο πάνω βάλε στόχους έστω και πολύ μικρούς, ημερήσιους !Καλή τύχη

----------


## elis

Κούκλα ο Κοντοπίδης είχε κατάθλιψη κ το ξεπέρασε με διατροφή γυμναστική εσύ γτ όχι δεσ παλιά βίντεο του κ δεσ κ καινουρια

----------


## ioannis2

Εθισμένη στο ποτό και ευάλωτη στις ορέξεις των άλλων. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν το δεύτερο οφείλεται στο πρώτο, μάλλον στο χαρακτηρα σου οφείλεται και το ποτό απλά διευκολύνει την κατάσταση.
Λάθος που παραιτήθηκες απ τη δουλεια εκτος κι αν ήταν πολύ ξεφτίλα για δουλειά ή σε διώξανε. Κι αν κατάλαβε καλά τώρα δεν εργάζεσαι. Αργία μήτηρ πάσης κακίας, διότι ξυπνάει όλα μας τα ελαττώματα και φέρνει στο προσκήνιο όλα μας τα προβλήματα.
Πως ξεκίνησες το ποτό? Κοινωνικά ή λόγω προβλημάτων για να ξεχνιέσαι και να ξεθυμαινεις?
Γιατί δεν ξεκόβεις από τα άτομα αυτά?
Γιατί δεν εκπαιδεύεις τον εαυτο σου να μιλας πιο λίγο για σένα?

----------


## Έρις

Η λύση είναι Ανώνυμοι Αλκοολικοί ή κάποια ομάδα απεξάρτησης. 
Για να αποτοξινωθείς θα χρειαστείς βοήθεια, δεν θα σου πρότεινα να το δοκιμάσεις μόνη σου. Ο αλκοολισμός είναι από τις πιο θανατηφόρες ασθένειες. Σου αρέσει γιατί ρίχνει τις αναστολές και καταστέλλει το νευρικό σύστημα... στην αρχική σου συμπεριφορά το χρησιμοποιούσες σαν φάρμακο.... και τώρα η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει από τον έλεχγο σου.... Το χειρότερο είναι ότι ακόμη σου αρέσει το συναίσθημα που σου δημιουργεί, παρόλο που έχεις αρχίσει να δυσανασχετείς με τις συνέπειες των πράξεων σου μετά το ποτό. Στατιστικώς οι περισσότεροι αλκοολικοί σταματούν τη χρήση του αλκοόλ όταν οι απώλειες στη ζωή τους είναι σημαντικά περισσότερες από την ευχαρίστηση που τους δίνει. Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να ξεκινήσεις όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα την θεραπεία που σου χρειάζεται...

----------


## vodka

.........................

----------


## elis

Κουκλα μη στεναχωριεσαι πολυ δουλευουν με αλκοολ εγω ξερω τουλαχιστον πεντε ατομα κι επιπλεον εγω πινω ολη μερα καφεδεσ κ μπυρεσ που κ που απλα εγω διαφωνω με τισ μαλακιεσ δεν εχουν σχεση με το αλκοολ αυτα ειναι δικα σου εκει να κοιταξεισ κατα τα αλλα χαιρομαι που δουλευεισ

----------


## vodka

Και εγώ χαίρομαι που δουλεύω απλά η αηδία είναι που δουλεύω πιωμένη. Δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω ωραία και καλά και τόσο γρήγορα όσο χρειάζεται εφόσον γίνομαι κουδούνι εκεί.

----------


## elis

Μη στεναχωριεσαι πολλοι ειναι ετσι

----------


## ermioni1995

Γεια σου vodka θεωρω πως πρεπει ν ζητησεις βοήθεια απο καποιο ψυχολογο σε πρωτο σταδιο οτι και να σ λεμε εμεις ο εθισμος δεν κοβεται ετσι απλα...

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## vodka

Update!!!!!!!

(*και Πολύ που χεστήκατε δηλαδή!!!!
Αλλά λέμε τώρα:Ρ!!!)

Εγώ, που λέτε, κατάφερα τελικά να απολυθώ από τη δουλειά μου.... Εκτός του ότι με κάλεσε το αφεντικό μια φορά να μου πει ότι βρομαγα αλκοόλ (ψέμματα πιστεύω, ήταν καρφωτό!) ,Ε τα μπαλωσα εκεί πέρα, έκλαιγα και οδυρομουν πως ότι κάνω στη προσωπική μου ζωή δεν έχει καμία δουλειά με τη δουλειά μου... τελικά πήγα άλλη μια μέρα κιυρουμπελο ως συνήθως και δεν είχα πιει και πολύ ρε γμτ... μόνο τρία cans παγωμένα ρούμι με lime 7% από το περίπτερο... Αλλά!! Ήταν αρκετά ώστε να κάνω μια χοντρή μαλακια και να μη μου τη συγχωρήσουν (περηφάνεια!!).

Μετά 2 μέρες από την απόλυση, βρέθηκα σε ένα θέρετρο να έχω πιει ένα μπουκάλι (το μεσαίο) ουίσκι, συν κατι τσίπουρο, ώστε παιδιά, έχασα το λεωφορείο και γύρισα με τα πόδια σπίτι, όμως πολύ μακριά ήταν. Αφού πριν είχα μαλώσει και με την οικογένεια μου, και μου έφεραν την αστυνομία επειδή "εχω πιει και βρίζω", και αφού οι μπάτσοι μου είπαν "βρομας αλκοόλ" , κάλεσα τα επείγοντα και είπα ότι δεν είμαι καλά, ΕΧΩ τάσεις αυτοκτονίας, νιώθω επιθετική και θέλω να μπω ψυχιατρείο. Ήρθε το ασθενοφόρο και με πήγε στο Δαφνί που ζήτησα και εκεί παρακάλεσα να με κλείσουν μέσα.
Χωρίς άλλη εξέταση, από το Δαφνί με μετέφεραν στο Τζάνειο, με κράτησαν 4 ώρες στα επείγοντα με όρο και με ξεμεθυσαν... τους είπα, παιδιά... Εγώ δεν ήρθα στο παθολογικό να με ξεμεθυσετε. Εγώ καλά είμαι
Εγώ πήγαινα για το ψυχιατρείο. Και μου είπαν "Εντάξει κοπέλα μου, να πας. Απλά πρώτα εμείς δεν ξέρουμε, και τώρα... Ε... ξεμεθυσες; Φαίνεσαι καλύτερα..εφημερεύει το κρατικό αν το θες τόσο πολύ να πας. Ε σου γεια τώρα. ". 


Για ποια βοήθεια μιλάμε τώρα?
Από ποιον και από πού?

----------


## vodka

Τελικά σε αυτή τη ζωή δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κανένας να τα πας καλύτερα. Ή μπορείς ή δεν μπορείς. Αλλιώς σου δείχνουν " και τι μας νοιάζει εμάς αν δεν ξέρεις εσύ να ζήσεις;". 

Αυτά, και φιλάκια πολλά.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Update!!!!!!!
> 
> (*και Πολύ που χεστήκατε δηλαδή!!!!
> Αλλά λέμε τώρα:Ρ!!!)
> 
> Εγώ, που λέτε, κατάφερα τελικά να απολυθώ από τη δουλειά μου.... Εκτός του ότι με κάλεσε το αφεντικό μια φορά να μου πει ότι βρομαγα αλκοόλ (ψέμματα πιστεύω, ήταν καρφωτό!) ,Ε τα μπαλωσα εκεί πέρα, έκλαιγα και οδυρομουν πως ότι κάνω στη προσωπική μου ζωή δεν έχει καμία δουλειά με τη δουλειά μου... τελικά πήγα άλλη μια μέρα κιυρουμπελο ως συνήθως και δεν είχα πιει και πολύ ρε γμτ... μόνο τρία cans παγωμένα ρούμι με lime 7% από το περίπτερο... Αλλά!! Ήταν αρκετά ώστε να κάνω μια χοντρή μαλακια και να μη μου τη συγχωρήσουν (περηφάνεια!!).
> 
> Μετά 2 μέρες από την απόλυση, βρέθηκα σε ένα θέρετρο να έχω πιει ένα μπουκάλι (το μεσαίο) ουίσκι, συν κατι τσίπουρο, ώστε παιδιά, έχασα το λεωφορείο και γύρισα με τα πόδια σπίτι, όμως πολύ μακριά ήταν. Αφού πριν είχα μαλώσει και με την οικογένεια μου, και μου έφεραν την αστυνομία επειδή "εχω πιει και βρίζω", και αφού οι μπάτσοι μου είπαν "βρομας αλκοόλ" , κάλεσα τα επείγοντα και είπα ότι δεν είμαι καλά, ΕΧΩ τάσεις αυτοκτονίας, νιώθω επιθετική και θέλω να μπω ψυχιατρείο. Ήρθε το ασθενοφόρο και με πήγε στο Δαφνί που ζήτησα και εκεί παρακάλεσα να με κλείσουν μέσα.
> Χωρίς άλλη εξέταση, από το Δαφνί με μετέφεραν στο Τζάνειο, με κράτησαν 4 ώρες στα επείγοντα με όρο και με ξεμεθυσαν... τους είπα, παιδιά... Εγώ δεν ήρθα στο παθολογικό να με ξεμεθυσετε. Εγώ καλά είμαι
> ...


Καταρχήν,εκτός από αλκοόλ,βρομάς εγωισμό...Πολύ από δαύτον πανάθεμά τον.
Το να πιστεύεις ότι κανείς δεν νοιάζεται για σενα,είναι παραδόξως πολύ εγωιστικό.
Κραυγάζεις για βοήθεια...αλλά είσαι έτοιμη να την δεχτείς?
Πως φαντάζεσαι την βοήθεια?...Μαγικό ραβδάκι?...Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη να βοηθηθείς θα τσινάς στους πάντες και στα πάντα.
Θέλεις βοήθεια με τους δικούς σου όρους,αλλά είσαι έτοιμη να θυσιάσεις την τεχνητή και πρόσκαιρη ευτυχία που σου δίνει το αλκοόλ και να συμβιβαστείς με το ξενέρωμα?...Είσαι έτοιμη να βάλεις όριο στον αυτοεξευτελισμό?

----------


## giorgos panou

vodka καλημερα!! Πρωτα απο ολα δεν ειναι στανταρ οτι φταις εσυ για τον αλκολισμο σου!! αυτο να το ξερεις και να το καταλαβεις!! Ποιος ανθρπος θελει να παιρνα τετοια ζωη??
Τις ευθυνες δεν θα στις πω εγω, και για να τις βρεις θελει πολυ δουλεια!! αλλα ετσι παει, πρωτα πρεπει να βρεις την αιτια που πινεις!! μετα να βρεις τι σε εφερε σε αυτην την αιτια - συνηθως ειναι οικογενειακο περιβαλον οπου επιρεασε την παιδικη σου ηλικια , οταν δλδη επλαθες τα πρωτυπα σου ,οταν χτιζωταν η προσωπικη σου κοσμοθεωρια περι ζωης και κοινωνικων συναναστροφων! οταν βρεις ολα αυτα ,και οταν καταλβουν αυτοι που ειναι διπλα σου, οτι δεν φταις και οτι φερουν ευθυνη και αυτοι τωτες πρεπει να σκεφτεις το επομενο βημα!
ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ??? διοτις πολυ απλα αν δεν θες ποιος ο λογος να πονεσεις, να κλειστεις σε προγραμματα κ.α. ?? 
Απο τα οσα γραφεις μαλον εισαι ακομα στις "καυλες" σου με το αλκοολ, αρα σου ευχομαι καλα μεθυσια!!
Αν καμω λαθος κι εισαι στην αλλη πλευρα, καλημερα ! κι σου ευχομαι καλο αγωνα !! Σε καταλαβαινω -δυστυχως σε νιωθω!! διοτις εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα! μακαρι να μπορουσα κι εγω να σε κρινω!! οπως αλλοι,,διοτις θα σημαινε οτι ειμαι υγειες!! 
Ευχομαι να βρεις το δρομο σου κοπελα ,κι ο Θεος μαζι σου

----------


## vodka

> Καταρχήν,εκτός από αλκοόλ,βρομάς εγωισμό...Πολύ από δαύτον πανάθεμά τον.
> Το να πιστεύεις ότι κανείς δεν νοιάζεται για σενα,είναι παραδόξως πολύ εγωιστικό.
> Κραυγάζεις για βοήθεια...αλλά είσαι έτοιμη να την δεχτείς?
> Πως φαντάζεσαι την βοήθεια?...Μαγικό ραβδάκι?...Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμη να βοηθηθείς θα τσινάς στους πάντες και στα πάντα.
> Θέλεις βοήθεια με τους δικούς σου όρους,αλλά είσαι έτοιμη να θυσιάσεις την τεχνητή και πρόσκαιρη ευτυχία που σου δίνει το αλκοόλ και να συμβιβαστείς με το ξενέρωμα?...Είσαι έτοιμη να βάλεις όριο στον αυτοεξευτελισμό?


Είμαι έτοιμη να μου αντικαστήσουν το αλκοόλ με κάτι άλλο. Πίνω γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντέξω την πραγματικότητα και τον εαυτό μου. Το ποτό μου θολώνει το μυαλό, με κάνει να μη σκέφτομαι, να μη πονάω και να μην έχω αβάσταχτο άγχος. Έχω κάποιο ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα ίσως, που δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι, αν δεν έπινα, θα είχα φουνταρει από καμία ταράτσα ή θα είχα μείνει φυτό από τον πόνο. Λοιπόν, αν δεν με κλείσουν μέσα σε ψυχιατρείο να με μπουκώσουν με κάτι ώστε να μη νιώθω και να την παλεύω, εγώ δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω παρακάτω. Πιστεύεις ότι καλά έκαναν που από το ψυχιατρείο που πήγα, αυτοί με έστειλαν στο Παθολογικό και με ξεμεθυσαν μόνο; Και που ήξεραν τι άνθρωπος είμαι εγώ; Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να είχα αφήσει το ανήλικο παιδί μου μόνο του στο σπίτι, να έχω παιδί και να το κακοποιώ πχ, και να πήγα εκεί μη μπορώντας να εξηγήσω ακριβώς τι έχω, και απλά το οτι είχα πιει και λίγο να ήταν κάτι το επιπρόσθετο. Όμως κανένας ψυχίατρος δε με εξέτασε. Πώς έκριναν ότι είμαι καλά, από την εμφάνιση μου ; 
Επίσης το ότι βρομάω εγωισμό γιατί το λες; Είναι λάθος να ξέρω ποια είναι η βοήθεια που θέλω; 
Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω αν πίνεις και εσύ και για ποιο λόγο, ή αν το έχεις ξεπεράσει και με ποιο τρόπο... Εγώ, μετά από ενδελεχή έρευνα, άπειρες προσπάθειες να κάνω κάτι στη ζωή μου κλπ, βρήκα ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει "ΚΑΛΑ" κάποια σαν εμένα, είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία, που είναι καθημερινή για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια!!! Και μάντεψε τώρα! Πρέπει να είσαι πλούσιος για να πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή.

----------


## vodka

> vodka καλημερα!! Πρωτα απο ολα δεν ειναι στανταρ οτι φταις εσυ για τον αλκολισμο σου!! αυτο να το ξερεις και να το καταλαβεις!! Ποιος ανθρπος θελει να παιρνα τετοια ζωη??
> Τις ευθυνες δεν θα στις πω εγω, και για να τις βρεις θελει πολυ δουλεια!! αλλα ετσι παει, πρωτα πρεπει να βρεις την αιτια που πινεις!! μετα να βρεις τι σε εφερε σε αυτην την αιτια - συνηθως ειναι οικογενειακο περιβαλον οπου επιρεασε την παιδικη σου ηλικια , οταν δλδη επλαθες τα πρωτυπα σου ,οταν χτιζωταν η προσωπικη σου κοσμοθεωρια περι ζωης και κοινωνικων συναναστροφων! οταν βρεις ολα αυτα ,και οταν καταλβουν αυτοι που ειναι διπλα σου, οτι δεν φταις και οτι φερουν ευθυνη και αυτοι τωτες πρεπει να σκεφτεις το επομενο βημα!
> ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ??? διοτις πολυ απλα αν δεν θες ποιος ο λογος να πονεσεις, να κλειστεις σε προγραμματα κ.α. ?? 
> Απο τα οσα γραφεις μαλον εισαι ακομα στις "καυλες" σου με το αλκοολ, αρα σου ευχομαι καλα μεθυσια!!
> Αν καμω λαθος κι εισαι στην αλλη πλευρα, καλημερα ! κι σου ευχομαι καλο αγωνα !! Σε καταλαβαινω -δυστυχως σε νιωθω!! διοτις εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα! μακαρι να μπορουσα κι εγω να σε κρινω!! οπως αλλοι,,διοτις θα σημαινε οτι ειμαι υγειες!! 
> Ευχομαι να βρεις το δρομο σου κοπελα ,κι ο Θεος μαζι σου


Ευχαριστώ. Συζήτηση κάνουμε εδώ πέρα...

----------


## giorgos panou

δυστυχως στην χωρα μας δεν υπαρχουν τοσο πολυ κεντρα απεξαρτησης για αλκοολ σε αντιθεση με τα ναρκωτικα!!
βλεπεις η ελληκικη κοινωνια την αρρωστια του αλκοολ την θεωρει κατι ανεκτο!- δες οτι ολοι οι κρητικοι ειναι αλκολικοι και το μαθαινουν κι στα παιδακια τους- ,ετσι δεν υαρχουν πολλες δημοσιες κλινηκες!
Προσωπικα γνωριζω μοναχα της θεσαλονικης! για αθηνα ξερω μονο στο Δαφνι! αλλα αν ειναι τοσο επυπολαιοι απεναντισου κριμας.
Δεν ξερωαν μπορεις να πας σε καποια ιδιοτικη κι να πληρωθει απο το ταμιο σο, απο το ΙΚΑ. μπορεις να το ψαξεις!
Μην κρινεις τον εαυτο σου για οσα κανεις οταν εισαι αρρωστη!! μπορουμε να κατηγορησουμε εναν που εχει παρκισον αν του πεσει απο τα χερια το ποτιρι του?? ετσι ,γιατι να κατηγορησουν εσενα η εμενα, αυτα τα εχω πλεον αποβαλει!! οι ενοχες με εκαναν πολυτοξικομανη!! η κοινωνια τους και τα "ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΟΥς" , το οτι πολλες ηθικες μου αξιες τις λερωσα η το οτι καταφερα καποιες να τις κρατησω ψηλα ειχε να κανει με τον χαρακτηρα μου !! οπως κι σε εσενα ,οπως κι στον καθε ενα!!
εχεις προβλημα,ζητα βοηθεια!!!! και πανω απο ολα να μην εχεις ενοχες!! αυτες σε ριχνουν πιο βαθια!!

----------


## Remedy

> Είμαι έτοιμη να μου αντικαστήσουν το αλκοόλ με κάτι άλλο. Πίνω γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντέξω την πραγματικότητα και τον εαυτό μου. Το ποτό μου θολώνει το μυαλό, με κάνει να μη σκέφτομαι, να μη πονάω και να μην έχω αβάσταχτο άγχος. Έχω κάποιο ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα ίσως, που δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι, αν δεν έπινα, θα είχα φουνταρει από καμία ταράτσα ή θα είχα μείνει φυτό από τον πόνο. Λοιπόν, αν δεν με κλείσουν μέσα σε ψυχιατρείο να με μπουκώσουν με κάτι ώστε να μη νιώθω και να την παλεύω, εγώ δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω παρακάτω. Π*ιστεύεις ότι καλά έκαναν που από το ψυχιατρείο που πήγα, αυτοί με έστειλαν στο Παθολογικό και με ξεμεθυσαν μόνο; Και που ήξεραν τι άνθρωπος είμαι εγώ; Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να είχα αφήσει το ανήλικο παιδί μου μόνο του στο σπίτι, να έχω παιδί και να το κακοποιώ πχ, και να πήγα εκεί μη μπορώντας να εξηγήσω ακριβώς τι έχω, και απλά το οτι είχα πιει και λίγο να ήταν κάτι το επιπρόσθετο. Όμως κανένας ψυχίατρος δε με εξέτασε*. Πώς έκριναν ότι είμαι καλά, από την εμφάνιση μου ; 
> *Επίσης το ότι βρομάω εγωισμό γιατί το λες; Είναι λάθος να ξέρω ποια είναι η βοήθεια που θέλω;* 
> Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω αν πίνεις και εσύ και για ποιο λόγο, ή αν το έχεις ξεπεράσει και με ποιο τρόπο... Εγώ, μετά από ενδελεχή έρευνα, άπειρες προσπάθειες να κάνω κάτι στη ζωή μου κλπ, *βρήκα ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει "ΚΑΛΑ" κάποια σαν εμένα, είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία, που είναι καθημερινή για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια!!! Και μάντεψε τώρα! Πρέπει να είσαι πλούσιος για να πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή*.


η βοηθεια που θελεις, δεν ειναι η βοηθεια που θα σε κανει καλα, οταν εσυ εισαι το προβλημα.
δεν εισαι θεραπευτης.
υπαρχουν ειδικοι που εχουν αντιμετωπισει περιστατικα εθισμου κατα εκατονταδες και ξερουν τι χρειαζεται και το πρωτο που χρειαζεται ειναι η αποφαση της απεξαρτησης.
το αν συνυπαρχει ψυχικο προβλημα, μονο ξεμεθυστος μπορεις να το ψαξεις. γι αυτο σε εδιωξαν. δεν παιρνουν καποιον μεθυσμενο να του κανουν ψυχοθεραπεια, ουτε εχουν (δυστυχως) τον χρονο στις δημοσιες δομες που εφημερευουν να ασχολουνται με τα προσωπικα καθε μεθυσμενου που πηγαινει εκει, γιατι η εφημερια εχει το νοημα να ασχοληθουν με την επειγουσα αναγκη, οχι με τα χρονια προβληματα καποιου, πηγαινουν κι αλλοι με σπασμενα κεφαλια κι εχουν προτεραιοτητα.

στην αρχη λες οτι μονο να σε μπουκωσουν με αλλες ουσιες θα σε βοηθησει, ενω στο τελος, οτι εχεις κανει ψυχοθεραπεια και βοηθουσε, αλλα δεν εχεις χρηματα.
εχει και δωρεαν δομες. απευθυνσου εκει.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Είμαι έτοιμη να μου αντικαστήσουν το αλκοόλ με κάτι άλλο. Πίνω γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντέξω την πραγματικότητα και τον εαυτό μου. Το ποτό μου θολώνει το μυαλό, με κάνει να μη σκέφτομαι, να μη πονάω και να μην έχω αβάσταχτο άγχος. Έχω κάποιο ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα ίσως, που δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι, αν δεν έπινα, θα είχα φουνταρει από καμία ταράτσα ή θα είχα μείνει φυτό από τον πόνο. Λοιπόν, αν δεν με κλείσουν μέσα σε ψυχιατρείο να με μπουκώσουν με κάτι ώστε να μη νιώθω και να την παλεύω, εγώ δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω παρακάτω. Πιστεύεις ότι καλά έκαναν που από το ψυχιατρείο που πήγα, αυτοί με έστειλαν στο Παθολογικό και με ξεμεθυσαν μόνο; Και που ήξεραν τι άνθρωπος είμαι εγώ; Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να είχα αφήσει το ανήλικο παιδί μου μόνο του στο σπίτι, να έχω παιδί και να το κακοποιώ πχ, και να πήγα εκεί μη μπορώντας να εξηγήσω ακριβώς τι έχω, και απλά το οτι είχα πιει και λίγο να ήταν κάτι το επιπρόσθετο. Όμως κανένας ψυχίατρος δε με εξέτασε. Πώς έκριναν ότι είμαι καλά, από την εμφάνιση μου ; 
> Επίσης το ότι βρομάω εγωισμό γιατί το λες; Είναι λάθος να ξέρω ποια είναι η βοήθεια που θέλω; 
> Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω αν πίνεις και εσύ και για ποιο λόγο, ή αν το έχεις ξεπεράσει και με ποιο τρόπο... Εγώ, μετά από ενδελεχή έρευνα, άπειρες προσπάθειες να κάνω κάτι στη ζωή μου κλπ, βρήκα ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει "ΚΑΛΑ" κάποια σαν εμένα, είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία, που είναι καθημερινή για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια!!! Και μάντεψε τώρα! Πρέπει να είσαι πλούσιος για να πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή.


Πιστεύω είσαι αρκετά έξυπνη για να καταλάβεις ότι πίσω από τα λόγια μου δεν κρύβεται διάθεση να σε επικρίνω,αλλά ενδιαφέρον και διάθεση να βοηθήσω...
Δεν βοηθάμε ποτέ όταν χαιδεύουμε αυτιά...Τί ήθελες να σου πώ?...Οτι φταίει η ******* η κοινωνία για την κατάστασή σου και να σε θυματοποιήσω?...Κάποιες φορές πρέπει να δαγκώσεις το αυτί κάποιου για να σε ακούσει.
Όχι,θέμα με το αλκοόλ δεν είχα ποτέ,έχω άλλα ''θεματάκια'' εγώ...Αλλά είσαι τάλε κουάλε περίπτωση με τον μεγάλο μου αδελφό....Μια ζωή κατέφευγε στο αλκοόλ για να πνίξει τα σόρρουζ,χωρίς ποτέ να μπεί στον κόπο να καταλάβει τον λόγο που υπήρχαν αυτά τα σόρρουζ και να προσπαθήσει να τα αντιμετωπίσει πρακτικά...Το αποτέλεσμα?...Τον έχασα πριν μερικούς μήνες,σε μικρή ηλικία...μάντεψε πως...Ήπιε δυο μπουκάλια ούζο,έπεσε σε κώμα και δεν επανήλθε ποτέ...Και έχω θυμό...γιατί ήταν καραεγωίσταρος και έπρεπε να ήμουν πιο αυστηρός μαζί του...
Συμφωνώ με ρέμεντυ...καλά έκαναν και σε έδιωξαν από το Δαφνί και από το Παθολογικό...Δεν είναι δουλειά τους να ασχολούνται με τα ψυχολογικά που έχει κάθε μεθυσμένος που πάει εκεί...Εχουν πιο σοβαρά περιστατικά να αντιμετωπίσουν...Και σόρρυ αν σου θίγω τον εγωισμό που δεν σε προβιβάζω σε σοβαρό περιστατικό,αλλά χρειάζεσαι άλλου είδους επιδέσμους για τα τραύματά σου, που δεν θα τους βρείς στα νοσοκομεία...Και όχι, η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν θα σε βοηθήσει,είναι εσφαλμένο αυτό το αφήγημα ίασης που έχεις πλάσει για τον εαυτό σου...Δεν θα σε βοηθήσει γιατί δεν μπορείς να βοηθηθείς με λόγια και δεν είσαι έτοιμη να ακούσεις.
Χρειάζεται να αγαπήσεις...Προσοχή!...Όχι να αγαπηθείς...Δεν μπορείς να δεχθείς αγάπη στην παρούσα φάση,θα την πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια...Πρέπει πρώτα να αγαπήσεις.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα! Βρε παιδιά για εξηγήστε μου κάτι:Λέτε οτι δεν έχει σχέση το ψυχιατρείο με τον αλκοολισμό. Εγώ όμως έχω πρώτο ξάδελφο του άντρα μου που έχει νοσηλευτεί 2 φορές σε ψυχιατρείο προκειμένου να απεξαρτηθεί. Και μετά από το ψυχιατρείο παίρνει αντικαταθλιπτικά για να αντιμετωπίσει τον εθισμό.

----------


## giorgos panou

ο κανονας για θεματα εξαρτησεων κι ψυχοπαθησεων, συνοσυροτητας κατα καποιο τροπο ειναι ο εξεις, πρωτα θεραπευετε η εξαρτηση και μετα ,μολις ο ασθενης εχει ξεκαθαρησει απο αλλες επιδρασεις στην ψυχολογια του ακομα κι απο καποιο πολυ στρεσογονο σημβαν, αν δλδη καποιος ειχε καποιο σοβαρο ατυχημα!! η εχασε καποιον δικο του ανθρωπο! πρωτα λοιπον περναν ολα αυτα κι μετα ακολουθουν οι θεραπευτες την αναλυση του ψυησμου του , το τι εχει δλδη! μπορει καποιος να εχει σχιζοφρενεια και το αλκοολ να την καλυπτει, να νομιζουμε δλδη οτι φερετε ετσι επειδη μεθαει!! η οτι αλλο!!
Ειναι κανονας της ψυχηατρικης αυτος φιλλες και φιλλοι μου συμφορμητες!! οσο κι να λεμε ο καθε ενας μας εδω μεσα την αποψη του καποια ειναι δεδομενα ακομα και στο χωρο της ψυχοθεραπειας οπου ειναι τοσο αγνωστος ακομα για την τεχνολογια μας!
Επειδη λοιπον το γνριζω απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια για αυτο κι στο λεω ΒΟΤΚΑ! πρωτα θα βγαλεις τον αλκολισμο κι μετα θα δεις τι εχεις κι αν εχεις!! μπορει να εισαι τυχερουλα κι να ειναι ολα παρενεργειες απο το αλκοολ, μπορει να εισαι ατυχη κι να εχεις βαρια μορφης καταθλιψη οπως εγω! οπου τωτες θα πρεπει να κανεις θεραπεια της καταθλιψης διοτις μπορει αυτη να σε εριχνε εκει!!
Ευχομαι καποια μερα και σε αυτον τον τοσο πουριτανο τοπο! οπου καποιος μπορει να κρινει μια κοπελα επειδη πηδ,,,κε με καποιον αγνωστο !!!! αλλα απο την αλλη δεν θα πει κουβεντα στην σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση-στην καλητερη ,διοτις μπορει να ειναι και βιασμος - οπου δεχετε το μικρο κοριτσακι της γειτονιας απο τον θειο του - το αναφερω ως παραδηγμα αλλα δυστυχως εχει υπαρξει πραγματικοτητα πολλες φορες!!- εκει ομως δεν θα πει τυποτα ειτε επειδη δεν θελει να μπλεξει με τον "τρελο" γειτονα και να εχει σκοτουρες!! ειτε επειδη εχει καποιο αλλο οικονομικο συμφερον!!
Οπως και τα ποσα περιστατικα που εχουν συμβει και οπου οπως εχω δει κι εγω συγουρα θα εχετε δε και εσεις εδω μεσα, κοριτσακια οπου ειναι "παραδηγμα προς μυμηση" αλλα το βραδυ στο κεντρο διασκεδασης εκαναν στην τουαλετε πι....ες!!! σε κλαμπτης παραλιακης!! και οπου μαλιστα καποια απο αυτες την ειχα δει στην τηλεωραση να αναφερετε σε κοινωνικα πρωτιπα και να κρινει κοσμο!!
Αυτα τα τοσο υποκριτικα γεγονοτα οπου συμβαινουν αναρωτιεμαι μονο εγω τα εχω πετυχει??? μονο εγω τα θυμαμαι???? φυσηκα οχι!!! ολοι μας θα τα εχουμε συναντησει!!!!!

----------


## Delmember031219

> χρειάζεσαι άλλου είδους επιδέσμους για τα τραύματά σου, που δεν θα τους βρείς στα νοσοκομεία...Και όχι, η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν θα σε βοηθήσει,είναι εσφαλμένο αυτό το αφήγημα ίασης που έχεις πλάσει για τον εαυτό σου...Δεν θα σε βοηθήσει γιατί δεν μπορείς να βοηθηθείς με λόγια και δεν είσαι έτοιμη να ακούσεις.
> Χρειάζεται να αγαπήσεις...Προσοχή!...Όχι να αγαπηθείς...Δεν μπορείς να δεχθείς αγάπη στην παρούσα φάση,θα την πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια...Πρέπει πρώτα να αγαπήσεις.


Πολύ σωστό. Πρέπει να αγαπήσεις κάποιον και να αποφασίσεις *για χάρη του* να το σταματήσεις. Θα σου πούνε "καν το για το εαυτό σου", και πιθανώς δεν θα έχουν ιδέα από τέτοιες καταστάσεις αυτοί που θα στο πούνε. Το πολύ πολύ να έχουν δει καμιά ταινία. Δυστυχώς δεν πάει έτσι το πράγμα. Μόνο αν αγαπήσεις κάποιον. *Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει*. Νοσοκομεία κτλ δεν βοηθάνε. Κάποια στήριξη θα βρεις στους ΑΑ. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο και σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη.

----------


## giorgos panou

ρε παιδια,,, καλα,, η ΒΟΤΚΑ ας πουμε οτι μπορει να ερωτευτει και να αγαπησει καποιον,,αν και δεν παιζει αλλα ο ερωτας ειναι παραλογος αρα ας πουμε οτι θα "παιζει"
Τον αλλον ποιος των ρωτα?? αληθεια υπαρχει καποιος ανδρας πνευματικα υγειες, καποιος ανδρας οπου ειναι σε μεση κοινωνικη κλαση, με εμφανηση φυσιολογικη(ουτε πολυ ομορφος ουτε πολυ ασχημος), καποιος ανδρας σε μια ηλικια οπου θα ηθελε να εχει καποια ωριμη σχεση ,με μια γυναικα οπουνα μπορει να βρεθει σε γαμο, να μπορει να την φερει στην οικογενεια του!! αληθεια ποιος ανδρας τετοιας φασης θα υπαρχει η σκεψη στο μυαλο του -υπο φυσιολογικες καταστασεις λεμε, διοτις ο ερωτας δεν εχει βεβαια λογικη αλλα ας παρουμε το μεσο) ποιος λοιπον τετοιος ανδρας θα εκανε κατι σοβαρο με μια κοπελα οπου εχει τοσο σοβαρα προβλημα, οπου ειναι ασταθες ψυχικα αλλα και εχει κρισεις σημπεριφορας ! αφου καλεσαν οι δικοι της την αστυνομια παει να πει οτι το κοριτσι δεν ειναι ακομα σε αρμονια σκεψεων και πραξεων!! ποιος?? 
Υ.Γ. ΒΟΤΚΑ, δε τα γραφω τα παραπανω με σκοπο να σε προσβαλω, τα ιδια υσχιουν κι για μενα!!! ποια σοβαρη κοπελα θα ηθελε να ηταν μαζι μου οταν εγω δεν μπορουσα να ειμαι "ασφαλες" με τον εαυτο μου??? 
πρεπει να γινεις να γινουμε καλα για να μπορουμε να εχουμε απετησεις για εναν σοβαρο ερωτα!! επαναλαμβανω σοβαρο!!! διοτις το να κανουμε γνοριμιες κι να εχουμε σεξουαλικες σχεσεις ειναι καλο κι βοηθαει, απλα το δεσιμο ειναι επικυνδηνο, προσωπικα το αποφευγω οπως ο δυαλος το λιβανι!! διοτις αν ερωτευτω , αν αφησω την καρδια μου να αγαπησει , ο κινδυνος σε μια αποριψη αργωτερα για εμενα θα ειναι ολεθριος!!! μου το αναφερε κι ο γιατρος μου, θα ειναι η καλητερη δικαιωλογια για να βαλω τελος στην ζωη μου!!

----------


## elis

Αδερφε αντρασ χωρισ καταχρησεισ δεν υπαρχει η θα πινεισ η θα καπνιζεισ η θα ρουφασ κατι αλλο δεν εχει

----------


## Delmember031219

Γιώργο, κάποια πράγματα δεν προγραμματίζονται. Μιλάς για κάποια στάνταρ πράγματα αλλά ξεχνάς πως πρόκειται για ανθρώπους. Εγώ δεν μιλάω ούτε για γάμους αλλά και ούτε για το άλλο άκρο, τις απλές σεξουαλικές σχέσεις. Λες αποφεύγεις το δέσιμο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως αποφεύγεις κάτι που μπορεί να σου συμβεί ακόμα και αν δεν το θες. Δεν είμαστε μηχανές. Ακόμα και αν υπάρχουν ομάδες ανθρώπων που μοιάζουν οι χαρακτήρες τους, και πάλι κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ξεχωριστός. Ποια σοβαρή κοπέλα, λες. Για κοίτα εκεί έξω ποιοι θεωρούνται σοβαροί άνθρωποι και νορμάλ και θα καταλάβεις πολλά. Αν καταλάβαινες πως η κοπέλα σου είχε τέτοιο πρόβλημα μετά από έξι μήνες σχέση πχ δεν θα προσπαθούσες να την βοηθήσεις; Κατευθείαν θα την παρατούσες; Και μην πεις πως αυτό το πρόβλημα φαίνεται από την αρχή, γιατί αφού το έχεις ζήσει, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ξέρεις πως αυτό δεν ισχύει.

Δεν σου την λέω, απλά συζητάμε.

----------


## elis

Τι να βοηθησεισ γιατροσ εισαι οι γυναικεσ δεν αξιζουν οι λεσβιεσ ομωσ ειναι ονειρο

----------


## Delmember031219

> Τι να βοηθησεισ γιατροσ εισαι οι γυναικεσ δεν αξιζουν οι λεσβιεσ ομωσ ειναι ονειρο


Άλλες αξίζουν και άλλες όχι, και άλλοι αξίζουν και άλλοι όχι.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γιώργο, κάποια πράγματα δεν προγραμματίζονται. Μιλάς για κάποια στάνταρ πράγματα αλλά ξεχνάς πως πρόκειται για ανθρώπους. Εγώ δεν μιλάω ούτε για γάμους αλλά και ούτε για το άλλο άκρο, τις απλές σεξουαλικές σχέσεις. Λες αποφεύγεις το δέσιμο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως αποφεύγεις κάτι που μπορεί να σου συμβεί ακόμα και αν δεν το θες. Δεν είμαστε μηχανές. Ακόμα και αν υπάρχουν ομάδες ανθρώπων που μοιάζουν οι χαρακτήρες τους, και πάλι κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ξεχωριστός. Ποια σοβαρή κοπέλα, λες. Για κοίτα εκεί έξω ποιοι θεωρούνται σοβαροί άνθρωποι και νορμάλ και θα καταλάβεις πολλά. Αν καταλάβαινες πως η κοπέλα σου είχε τέτοιο πρόβλημα μετά από έξι μήνες σχέση πχ δεν θα προσπαθούσες να την βοηθήσεις; Κατευθείαν θα την παρατούσες; Και μην πεις πως αυτό το πρόβλημα φαίνεται από την αρχή, γιατί αφού το έχεις ζήσει, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ξέρεις πως αυτό δεν ισχύει.
> 
> Δεν σου την λέω, απλά συζητάμε.


 Αργυρη, αναφερθηκα πριν σε ξεχωριστες περιπτωσεις! οπως εμενα , δυστυχως δεν ειμαι ικανος να βοηθησω καποια κοπελα απο την στιγμη οπου αγωνιζομαι να καμω τον εαυτο μου καλα! εκει ισως με παρεξηγησες! 
Για παραδηγμα,εσυ, εαν εισαι υγειες σε θεμα εξαρτησεων και περι αυτων ψυχικες ασθενειες , θα μπορουσες να βοηθησεις την κοπελα σου εαν μετα απο καποιο καιρο μαζι της ειχε γεννηθει αναμεσα σας το δυνατο και τοσο ζηλευτο αυτο συναισθημα του ερωτα! Ομως δεν θα εφτανε μονο αυτο! θα επρεπε να συνυπαρξουν ταυτοχρωνα και αλλα πραματα, οπως η συνεννωηση σε βασικα θεματα , ο επρκης ελευθερος χρονος κι απο τους δυο κι αλλα , αν λοιπον υπαρχουν οι ειδανικες συνθηκες θα μπορουσες να την βοηθησεις να απεξαρτηθει και να ωριμασει αυτος ο ερωτας στο ηδανικο! οπου συγουρα θα ειναι ο τελειος ερωτας, δεσμος κι αγαπη αφου θα εχει αντεξει στις "φουρτουνες",δεν θα εχει γινει "ναυγιο" στα "κυματα"! ετσι σαν θα περασετε μαζι την μπορα ! θα μπορειτε να χαρειτε μαζι ασφαλεις κι χαμογελαστει το ουρανιο τοξο οπου ερχετε μετα την μπορα! και τον ωραιο κι καλμα καιρο !!

----------


## Delmember031219

Προφανώς και αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις που ο ένας δεν έχει και αυτός το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Όταν είπα αν θα βοηθούσες το είπα σαν παράδειγμα, σαν τρόπο σκέψης. Φυσικά αν έχεις και εσύ τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις.

----------


## giorgos panou

Ομως επειδη δεν το εξηγησα καλα! η αληθεια ειναι Αργυρη οτι οι ευκερειες μιας κοπελας η ενος ανδρα οπου πασχει απο βαριες εξαρτησεις! αρα εχει μεγαλα προληματα επικοινωνιας, συμπεριφορας! αλλα κι συναισθηματων ειναι συγουρο πως θα γινει αντιληπτος απο την αρχη! αν οχι απο το πρωτο ραντεβου!
Απο την περιγραφη οπου εχει καμει η ΒΟΤΚΑ , θα το καταλαβενες απο τα πρωτα ραντεβου οτι εχει προβλημα η κοπελα! και επειδη ειναι το αλκοολ ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να το καταλαβεις απο οτι αν ηταν ας πουμε η κοκαινη! οπου συνηθως λογο του οτι ο χρηστης "εκπεδευετε" στο να το κριβει οι γυρο του ισως στις αρχες δεν τον καταλαβουν !
Αλλα Αργυρη σε περιπτωση οπου ζησεις στο ιδιο σπιτι με ενα ατομο εξαρτημενο, εστω κι μια βδομαδα να ζησεις το καταλαβαινεις οτι υπαρχει προβλημα! ειδικα οι γυναικες μπορουν να το καταλαβουν πολυ αμεσα! δυστυχως εχω προσπαθησει πολλες φορες να το κρυψω! εχασα πολλα χρονια απο τα ομορφοτερα στην ζωη μου αγωνιζομενος να φερω περας μια διπλη ζωη!! να κριβομαι λες κι ειμουν πρακτορας της Σ.Ι.Α. να εχω τις δικαιωλογιε ετοιμες για καθε ερωτηση, να εχω ακομα κι χαρτι οτι εχω ανεμια ωστε να δικαιολογω το χλομο του προσωπουμου οταν ειμουν σε επιρια μεγαλης δωσης! δυστυχως η ντροπη και η ξεφτιλα που εχω νιωσει γυρο απο αυτα τα πραματα με κανει να αιδιαζω με τον εαυτομου μονο κι μονο στην θυμηση αυτων των πραξεων μου! το οτι χαλαλησα εστω και καποιους μηνες η δυστυχως καποια χρονια απο αξιολογες κοπελες! αντι να ειναι μαζιμου κι να χαραμιζουν χρονο αλλα και συναισθηματα ! θα μπορουσαν να ειναι με καποιον αλλων ανδρα οπου θα ειχαν μελον! οπου αυτα οπου ονειρευοταν μαζι μου! να ειχαν ελπιδες πραγματοποιησης σε αντιθεση μαζι μου!

----------


## giorgos panou

Το ξανα λεω, ισως μπερδεψα τον χρονο στα μηνυματα, ειναι δυσκολο στην περιπτωση οπου η κοπελα ειναι σε πολυ προχωρημενο σταδιο εξαρτησης! κι απο οτι λεει η ΒΟΤΚΑ ειναι, διοτις εαν κλεβει για να παρει αλκοολ,αρα δεν εχει λεφτα για αλλα βασικα πραματα, η αν καλουν την αστυνομια οι δικοι της, αρα θα εχει πολυ δυνατες εξαρξεις σε περιπτωσεις νευρων, εαν χριαστηκε να παει νοσοκομειο για να συνελθει αρα εχει τεραστιο προβλημα η φιλη μας και δυστυχως θα ειναι εμφανεις ποσο μαλον σε καποιον οπου θα ειναι σε σχεση μαζι της!

----------


## Delmember031219

Ναι, κάποιος που τα έχει ζήσει το καταλαβαίνει αμέσως. Αλλά κάποιος που δεν συνάντησε το πρόβλημα ξανά μπορεί να σκεφτεί πως απλά ο άλλος πίνει λίγο παραπάνω. Τα ξέρω, και τα ψέματα και να προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα και άλλα ψέματα καπάκι. Δύσκολη κατάσταση. Και φυσικά γίνεται ξεκάθαρο την στιγμή που θα μπεις σπίτι και δεν θα είσαι εσύ αλλά κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## tony_c2018

> ποιος λοιπον τετοιος ανδρας θα εκανε κατι σοβαρο με μια κοπελα οπου εχει τοσο σοβαρα προβλημα, οπου ειναι ασταθες ψυχικα αλλα και εχει κρισεις σημπεριφορας !


 Εκείνος που την αγαπάει θα το κάνει... όλοι οι άλλοι θα λένε λόγια και μπούρδες.




> δυστυχως δεν ειμαι ικανος να βοηθησω καποια κοπελα απο την στιγμη οπου αγωνιζομαι να καμω τον εαυτο μου καλα!
> ...
> «...οι ειδανικες συνθηκες...».
> ...
> «...ωριμασει αυτος ο ερωτας στο ηδανικο...».
> ...
> «...να εχω τις δικαιωλογιε ετοιμες για καθε ερωτηση, να εχω ακομα κι χαρτι οτι εχω ανεμια ωστε να δικαιολογω το χλομο του προσωπουμου οταν ειμουν σε επιρια μεγαλης δωσης!...»


*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*





> Update!!!!!!!
> 
> (*και Πολύ που χεστήκατε δηλαδή!!!!
> Αλλά λέμε τώρα:Ρ!!!)
> ....
> Για ποια βοήθεια μιλάμε τώρα?
> Από ποιον και από πού?
> ....
> Επιπλέον δεν ξέρω αν πίνεις και εσύ και για ποιο λόγο, ή αν το έχεις ξεπεράσει και με ποιο τρόπο... Εγώ, μετά από ενδελεχή έρευνα, άπειρες προσπάθειες να κάνω κάτι στη ζωή μου κλπ, βρήκα ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει "ΚΑΛΑ" κάποια σαν εμένα, είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία, που είναι καθημερινή για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια!!! Και μάντεψε τώρα! Πρέπει να είσαι πλούσιος για να πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή.


 Υπάρχει μια εναλλακτική λύση... να το κόψεις όπως όλοι οι άλλοι που το έκοψαν μόνοι τους. 
Ναι, υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι... 
Δες στα μηνύματα σου, κι αν κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ρώτα με από εκεί...

----------


## elis

Βοτκα κι εγω το εκοψα μονοσ μου ακου τον τονι εγω λογω δουλειασ ειμαι αγροτησ εκανα κ γυμναστικη

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/R5NFwVV2GN4

----------


## vodka

Βρε τι μου λέτε για αγάπες και λουλούδια εδώ πέρα χαχα... Αργύρης, όχι, έχει δίκιο ο giorgioa panou. Η αλήθεια πονάει, αλλά είναι αυτή που λέει..! Σιγα μην μπορέσω να αγαπήσω και κάποιον, ποιον κιολας; Για να αγαπήσεις κάποιον, πρέπει και να τον ξέρεις. Νομίζω ότι η Γιοκοτσοκο αναφερόταν σε αγάπη όχι προσώπου αλλά γενικά του οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να αγαπήσει κάποιος. Κάποιο πάθος, Κάποιο λόγο δηλαδή να βρεις παθιασμένο για να μπορεσεις να συνεχίσεις. Καλά. Άμα μπορούσα να τον βρω , δεν θα γινόμουν αυτή που είναι αλλά θα ήμουν κάτι καλύτερο. 
Κάποιος μου πρότεινε κάτι πολύ έξυπνο να κάνω, ίσως πιάσει. 
Να είστε καλά ολοι.

Ελις ωραίο τραγούδι.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Νομίζω ότι η Γιοκοτσοκο


Lmao!!!...Ετσι όπως το διάβασα νόμισα ότι είμαι καμμιά ξαδέρφη της ΓιοκοΌνο λολ!
Αγόρι είμαι...''ο'' όχι ''η''...
Και ενημέρωσέ μας για το αν θα έχεις θετική έκβαση με το ''κόλπο''.
Πιάνει μόνο για αλκοόλ ή και για γαμιέταιηπλάσηολ?

----------


## Delmember031219

> Βρε τι μου λέτε για αγάπες και λουλούδια εδώ πέρα χαχα... Αργύρης, όχι, έχει δίκιο ο giorgioa panou. Η αλήθεια πονάει, αλλά είναι αυτή που λέει..! Σιγα μην μπορέσω να αγαπήσω και κάποιον, ποιον κιολας; Για να αγαπήσεις κάποιον, πρέπει και να τον ξέρεις. Νομίζω ότι η Γιοκοτσοκο αναφερόταν σε αγάπη όχι προσώπου αλλά γενικά του οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να αγαπήσει κάποιος. Κάποιο πάθος, Κάποιο λόγο δηλαδή να βρεις παθιασμένο για να μπορεσεις να συνεχίσεις. Καλά. Άμα μπορούσα να τον βρω , δεν θα γινόμουν αυτή που είναι αλλά θα ήμουν κάτι καλύτερο. 
> Κάποιος μου πρότεινε κάτι πολύ έξυπνο να κάνω, ίσως πιάσει. 
> Να είστε καλά ολοι.
> 
> Ελις ωραίο τραγούδι.


Κοίτα, εγώ επιβεβαίωσα από την πλευρά μου πως αυτό που είπε ο Γιοκο Τσοκο είναι αλήθεια. Απλά μετά άνοιξε η συζήτηση. Δεν σου είπα να ξεκινήσεις να ψάχνεις κάποιον από αύριο ντε και καλά. Αλλά επειδή αυτά συμβαίνουν όχι βάση προγράμματος, αν σου συμβεί τότε θα βοηθηθείς. Το άτομο για το οποίο μιλάω είχε πιάσει πάτο. Νοσοκομεία, κάθε μέρα πιωμένο, να κοιμάται σε παγκάκια κτλ Και μετά από αυτό είναι άλλος άνθρωπος. Βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Και αυτή που είσαι, είσαι τώρα. Μπορείς να γίνεις αυτή που πραγματικά είσαι, αύριο. Καλή τύχη και μην τα παρατάς.

----------


## Macgyver

Ειχα κι εγω παρομοιο προβλημα , βεβαια δεν αφησα τον εαυτο μου να οπαει παρακατω απο το κρασι , αλλα επινα 400 λιτρα / χρονο , για 5 χρονια , κραταγα ημερολογιο ......αυτο που με βοηθησε αποτελεσματικα ειναι το χαπι selincro , δεν θελει συνταγη , και για δυο μερες δεν αφηνει το ποτο να σε ' πιασει ' ( καταλαμβανει τον νευρουποδοχεα που ειναι υπευθυνος για το ποτο ) οποτε δεν βρισκεις και τον λογο να πινεις , υπο τον ορον οτι το παιρνεις βεβαια , και δεν κανεις ζαβολιες ......καλυτερα να στο γραψει ο ΕΟΠΥΥ , διοτι κανει 28 ευρω το κουτακι με 7 tabs μεσα ......εμενα μου τογραφε ο ΕΟΠΥΥ .....

----------


## vodka

> Ειχα κι εγω παρομοιο προβλημα , βεβαια δεν αφησα τον εαυτο μου να οπαει παρακατω απο το κρασι , αλλα επινα 400 λιτρα / χρονο , για 5 χρονια , κραταγα ημερολογιο ......αυτο που με βοηθησε αποτελεσματικα ειναι το χαπι selincro , δεν θελει συνταγη , και για δυο μερες δεν αφηνει το ποτο να σε ' πιασει ' ( καταλαμβανει τον νευρουποδοχεα που ειναι υπευθυνος για το ποτο ) οποτε δεν βρισκεις και τον λογο να πινεις , υπο τον ορον οτι το παιρνεις βεβαια , και δεν κανεις ζαβολιες ......καλυτερα να στο γραψει ο ΕΟΠΥΥ , διοτι κανει 28 ευρω το κουτακι με 7 tabs μεσα ......εμενα μου τογραφε ο ΕΟΠΥΥ .....


Ξέρεις τι δεν αντέχω; Εντάξει να το κόψω. Επειδή πλέον ξεφεύγω και το ξέρω (Όχι ότι νηφάλια ήμουν καλύτερη από όσο θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Λέμε τωρα). Τι θα με ανεβάζει; Εσύ το σιχάθηκες προφανώς και το εκοψες; προσωπικά δεν πίνω κρασιά και μπύρες ποτέ μα ποτέ γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Αν πιω κρασί, θα καταλήξω να πιω ένα βαρέλι πχ; Δεν ξέρω. Οι μπύρες το μονο που κανουν ειναι να με εκνευρίζουν. Ενώ τα άλλα. Ούζα, μπακάρντι, ουίσκι, βότκες κλπ, τσουζουν και έτσι... Αγοράζω ένα ούζο και νιώθω τέλεια αμέσως. Ακόμη και την στεναχώρια την νιώθεις πιο ωραία μαζι με το ποτό. Πώς την πάλεψες μετά το κόψιμο του ποτού; Γιατί εγώ κατεληξα εδώ, όμως δεν ήμουν έτσι κάποτε. Αν γίνω όπως κάποτε τι νόημα έχει; Ενώ τώρα πίνω τις ποτάρες μου και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Ας έχασα 2 δουλειές και εκατό γκόμενους εξ αιτίας του ποτού, όμως θα πιω πάλι, και όλα θα είναι υπέροχα. Άρα το σιχαθηκες και το εκοψες;

----------


## Remedy

> Ξέρεις τι δεν αντέχω; Εντάξει να το κόψω. Επειδή πλέον ξεφεύγω και το ξέρω (Όχι ότι νηφάλια ήμουν καλύτερη από όσο θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Λέμε τωρα). Τι θα με ανεβάζει; Εσύ το σιχάθηκες προφανώς και το εκοψες; προσωπικά δεν πίνω κρασιά και μπύρες ποτέ μα ποτέ γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Αν πιω κρασί, θα καταλήξω να πιω ένα βαρέλι πχ; Δεν ξέρω. Οι μπύρες το μονο που κανουν ειναι να με εκνευρίζουν. Ενώ τα άλλα. Ούζα, μπακάρντι, ουίσκι, βότκες κλπ, τσουζουν και έτσι... Αγοράζω ένα ούζο και νιώθω τέλεια αμέσως. Ακόμη και την στεναχώρια την νιώθεις πιο ωραία μαζι με το ποτό. Πώς την πάλεψες μετά το κόψιμο του ποτού; Γιατί εγώ κατεληξα εδώ, όμως δεν ήμουν έτσι κάποτε. Αν γίνω όπως κάποτε τι νόημα έχει; Ενώ τώρα πίνω τις ποτάρες μου και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Ας έχασα 2 δουλειές και εκατό γκόμενους εξ αιτίας του ποτού, όμως θα πιω πάλι, και όλα θα είναι υπέροχα. Άρα το σιχαθηκες και το εκοψες;


μα, αν δεν "θελεις" να το κοψεις, επειδη περνας τοσο καλα με το ποτο, αν δεν σε νιαζει ουτε το οτι χανεις και τις δουλειες σου και τις πιθανες(;) σχεσεις σου γι αυτο, κανεις δεν προκειται να το κοψει για σενα.
το ξερω οτι σου λεω το αυτονοητο, αλλα αυτο ειναι.
πρωτα πρεπει να το θελησεις εσυ και δεν φαινεται να το θελεις.
το τι δεν μπορεις να αντιμετωπισεις χωρις το ποτο και τι τροποι υπαρχουν να το αντιμετωπισεις, ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια , που δεν φαινεται να σε απασχολει προς το παρον. ισως δενε χεις φτασει ακομα στον προσωπικο σου "πατο" ωστε να το παρεις αποφαση .

----------


## tony_c2018

> Ξέρεις τι δεν αντέχω; Εντάξει να το κόψω. Επειδή πλέον ξεφεύγω και το ξέρω (Όχι ότι νηφάλια ήμουν καλύτερη από όσο θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Λέμε τωρα). Τι θα με ανεβάζει;


Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορεί να σ' ανεβάζει αλλά πρέπει να το ψάξεις... είναι ένα παλιό μπουκάλι «Vodka» που το έβαλες στο ράφι και το ξέχασες.

----------


## vodka

> μα, αν δεν "θελεις" να το κοψεις, επειδη περνας τοσο καλα με το ποτο, αν δεν σε νιαζει ουτε το οτι χανεις και τις δουλειες σου και τις πιθανες(;) σχεσεις σου γι αυτο, κανεις δεν προκειται να το κοψει για σενα.
> το ξερω οτι σου λεω το αυτονοητο, αλλα αυτο ειναι.
> πρωτα πρεπει να το θελησεις εσυ και δεν φαινεται να το θελεις.
> το τι δεν μπορεις να αντιμετωπισεις χωρις το ποτο και τι τροποι υπαρχουν να το αντιμετωπισεις, ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια , που δεν φαινεται να σε απασχολει προς το παρον. ισως δενε χεις φτασει ακομα στον προσωπικο σου "πατο" ωστε να το παρεις αποφαση .


Κατρχην Remedy. Να σου πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που έχεις ασχοληθεί από την αρχή με το θέμα μου. Και σε ευχαριστώ και για την κατανόηση που δείχνεις. Πάντα θεωρούσα στη ζωή μου τους αλκοολικούς πολύ σιχαμενους και ακόμη το θεωρώ και ας βρίσκομαι από αυτή την πλευρά. Και γενικα ευχαριστω ολους που δειχνεται κατανοηση σε αυτο το θεμα. 
Θέλω να το κόψω αλλά δεν ξέρω με τι τρόπο γιατί τώρα που έμαθα τι μου κάνει αυτό το πράγμα πάντα θα το χρησιμοποιώ σαν φάρμακο. Δεν μπορώ πλέον να μείνω μόνη με τις σκέψεις μου δεν το αντέχω. Και τι δεν φαίνεται να το θέλω λες ρε συ; Σου λέω ότι πήγα στο Δαφνί οικιοθελώς και ζήτησα να με κλείσουν μέσα! Αν δεν είναι αυτό θέληση δηλαδή τι να πω. Εδώ άλλους τους μπουζουριάζουν και δεν θέλουν να μπούνε. Εγώ πήγα μόνη μου και με έδιωξαν κιόλας. Εντάξει. Τώρα που έχω απλετο χρόνο θα περάσω από τους Α.Α. Αντε να δω. Μήπως αυτοί έχουν τον τρόπο να μου τα θεραπεύσουν όλα μαζί εκεί πέρα.

----------


## vodka

> Lmao!!!...Ετσι όπως το διάβασα νόμισα ότι είμαι καμμιά ξαδέρφη της ΓιοκοΌνο λολ!
> Αγόρι είμαι...''ο'' όχι ''η''...
> Και ενημέρωσέ μας για το αν θα έχεις θετική έκβαση με το ''κόλπο''.
> Πιάνει μόνο για αλκοόλ ή και για γαμιέταιηπλάσηολ?


Ε όχι και για την πλάσηολ...! Πάντως είναι πολύ αξιόλογη συμβουλή. Και σόρι για το "η" , Ο Γιοκοτσοκο :Ρ.

....πάντως για τη δουλειά δε μου δώσατε συμβουλή, ορίστε μας, και τα έκανα θάλασσα τελείως εκεί πέρα. τσογλάνια.

----------


## giorgos panou

VODKA !Καλητερα που δε σε δεχτηκαν στο Δαφνι, πιστεψεμε!! αν λες για τα επυγωντα δλδη, επειδη εκαμα το λαθος να παω εγω, οπου μεδεχτηκαν αλλα δεν αντεξα παρα μονο μια μερα! Ειναι καιρος που πηγα αλλα οι εμπειριες μου δεν φευγουν! διοτις απλα δεν θα θεραπευοσον, εκει -αν λεμε παντα το ιδιο δλδλ - σε βαζουν σε καποιο θαλαμο και σχεδον ολοι περνουν τα ιδια φαρμακα ειτε ειναι σχιζοφρενεις, ειτε ειναι διπολικη ειτε εχουν παρανοια η οτι αλλο τους δινουν βενζο για να ειναι ηρεμοι και απλα μενουν εκει.Ελπιζω να υπαρχουν αλλα σημια αλλοι θαλαμοι οπου να ενδιαφεροντε πιο συγκεκριμενα!
REMEDY, Συμφωνω απολυτα, πρωτα θα πρεπει να το θελει καποιος να κοψει, να το θελει παρα πολυ και μετα να προσπαθησει διοτις το αντιθετο και δεν θα βρει γιατρια, και θα εχει τυψεις λογο της αποτυχειας με αποτελλεσμα την μερα οπου θα θελει πραγμτικα να το κοψει να υπαρχουν οι εμπειριες της αποτυχιας στο μυαλο του.
VODKA ! το αν πινεις αλκοολ με τοσο παθος επειδη ισως εχεις καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια , π.χ. καταθλιψη η κατι αλλο. ειναι σχετικο διοτις μπορει και να εχεις καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια οπου προεκυψε επειδη πινεις πολυ αλκοολ, αυτο λοιπον η συνοσυροτητα δλδη μοναχα οταν μινεις καθαρη απο το αλκολ θα μπορεσει να ερθει στην επιφανια , μονον τωτες θα μπορει καποιος ψυχοθεραπευτης να το βρει και να το εξετασει και τελος να σου δωσει την θεραπεια οπου αρμοζει! οσο εχεις εξαρτηση δυστυχως το "κρυβει" αυτο το προβλημα και δεν μπορει να γιατρευτει!
Προσωπικα τοσα χρονια επασχα απο βαριας μορφης καταθλιψη αλλα λογο των ουσιων δεν μπορουσε να φανει ξεκαθαρα! απο τωτες που εκοψα κι εμφανηστηκε ξεκαθαρα το προβλημα, οπου το διεγνωσαν οι θεραπευτες μου απο τωτες λοιπον ειδα ασπρη μερα στην ψυχη μου! σου συνηστω το ιδιο, καντω κι μετα ξανα πιες! αρκει να μπορεις να μαθεις αν υπαρχει καποιος λογος ψυχογενεις οπου σε ριχνει στην εξαρτηση του αλκοολ!! ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να μαθεις την αιτεια οπου εχεις εξαρτηση !!
ευχομαι απο καρδιας σε εσενα, αλλα κι σε οποιον συνανθρωπο μας εχει προβλημα με εξαρτησιωγωνες ουσιες να μπορεσει να βρει την αιτεια αυτων!! το ευχομαι απο καρδιας!!

----------


## Hex

Αρχικα καλησπερα. Σχολιάζοντας το αρχικό σου ποστ νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να μιλάς έτσι για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν έκανες κάποιο εγκλημα. Ολοι άνθρωποι πιάνουν πάτο με διαφορετικό τρόπο στην ζωή τους. Κλισε το ξερω, αλλά αποτελεσματικό όταν εφαρμοστεί, το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να μάθεις να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου ακόμα και στον πάτο, για να μπορείς να τον φροντισεις. Δεν πρεπει να σιχαίνεσαι τους αλκοολικούς όπως λες. Ούτε εσένα. Και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση κάτι σαν το Δαφνί. Ένας ψυχολόγος χρειάζεται που θα σε βοηθήσει και ενδεχομένως να σου συστησει και ομάδες που βοηθούν πολυ. Τώρα, πραγματικά καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες ότι δεν θα έχεις κάτι να σε ανεβάζει. Αλήθεια. Και δεν μπορώ να σου πω συγκεκριμενα πώς βρίσκει καποιος κάτι άλλο. Ούτε ότι θα σου έρθει θα το σκεφτείς και θα πετύχει μέσα σε μια στιγμή. Αλλά συμβαίνει. Οργανικά. Όταν έχεις στο μυαλό σου να κάνεις καλά πράγματα για εσένα. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------

